# Shimano bt8014 battery compatibility



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, found a good deal on a shimano bt8014 415wt battery that i would like to use as a back up for my commencal meta power . Not much info on if the bt8014 is compatable with a e8010 battery mount which the meta has. Anybody know? Also do you think there will be a big difference between a 415wt battery vs 500wt? Thank you!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

It fits the mount, 10% less capacity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

that's what I needed to know.... thank you!


----------

